# The Way Of The Outbacker



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I've read the forum rules, but can't find an answer to something that is haunting me: How long will I endure status of Outbacker Newbie-hood?

As the novice grows in the ways and wisdom of Outbacking, does he or she aspire to become, in any particular order, a Member, Contributing Member, Senior Member, or Moderator? Does the path of the Outbacker include completion of time-in-grade, posts logged or mods completed?









Let's keep this discussion between us; my wife and kids think I'm becoming a little obsessed. Thank you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Camper Man,

Sorry, nothing so structured. The Newbie thing is tied to the number of 'Little Squary Things' you have in your title block, which in turn are tied to the number of posts you have made.

You get your second square at 25 posts (almost there!), and at that time change from being a Newbie to a 'Member'.

At 250 posts you become an 'Advanced Member' and get your third Squary Thing.

An Outbacker becomes a 'Senior Member' when they achieve their fourth square at 500 posts.

The next jump, to five Squary Things, is a big one that requires 1,500 posts. No one knows what title this would give you, as everyone that has made it this far is either a 'Outbackers Contributor' or a 'Moderator'.

What is an 'Outbackers Contributor'? I'm glad you asked! A Contributor is any member that has made a monetary contribution to the support of this great forum. It does not matter if you have made 5,000 posts, or none. Make a contribution and you will forever be honored with the coveted title of 'Outbacker Contributor'!

Unless, of course, you become a 'Moderator'. These dedicated members are appointed by Vern (the forums Founder), and are responsible for keeping the rest of us in line. A job they all perform admirably! Thanks guys!









And that, Grasshopper, is the Outbackers.com family.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camper Man said:


> ...snip...
> 
> Let's keep this discussion between us; my wife and kids think I'm becoming a little obsessed.
> 
> [snapback]100756[/snapback]​


Oh, you have a long way to come. My wife and kids *KNOW * I've become obsessed.









Once you get pass the whole denial thing, you'll be good to go...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And when you get to 3000+ posts, like Doug, you become Outbacker Master Jedi!









Bob (Still a Padewan Learner)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Camper Man!!
Don't sweat it!! I've become addicted, myself!!







I'm learning all kinds of stuff from this site. However, I've yet to learn how to let the darn awning out and retract it, because the dealership did a very quick (too quick) instructional tour, and I forgot it, when I went back to pick up my dear OB, as I was SO glad to get it back in my possession after two month-long stays at the dealership!! I'm glad you had the nerve to ask about the square thingies, because I had wondered myself. I made a contribution, and I just KNEW I was gonna have lots of square thingies, afterwards, but NO, much to my dismay, I didn't have lots of square thingies!!







At any rate, I love your avatar.......it's a cutie. Don't let your wife and kids know you're obsessed about all this stuff.......they may think you need a "shrink".








Darlene action


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Camper Man, 
I am still relatively new. Don't make a lot of posts, but do quite a bit of reading, and have learned quite a bit on this site. Usually check it several times a day. Soo.... I guess I'm a little addicted myself. Anyway, WELCOME.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Camper Man,

"Little Squary Things" that is the technical term for them!!!!

Welcome to the fold...........

Don't resist the urge....

Log in, learn, teach and laugh!!!!

As the Borg on Star Trek say: "RESISTANCE IS FUTILE"

Gary


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

As I've said before, my name is campmg and I'm an Outbacker. Do you get the square things faster if you're on a conveyor belt?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> As I've said before, my name is campmg and I'm an Outbacker. Do you get the square things faster if you're on a conveyor belt?
> [snapback]100841[/snapback]​


only if you can fly


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> As I've said before, my name is campmg and I'm an Outbacker. Do you get the square things faster if you're on a conveyor belt?
> [snapback]100841[/snapback]​


No doubt about it, campmg.
A lot of Outbackers earned 'LST's on that conveyor belt!
(And as you can see here, still are







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> At 250 posts you become an 'Advanced Member' and get your third Squary Thing.
> 
> An Outbacker becomes a 'Senior Member' when they achieve their fourth square at 500 posts.


 WOW! I didn't know that - blew right by "Advanced" and "Senior Member" 'cuz I was already a "Contributor". So....I shouldn't be impressed anymore by that "Senior Member" thingy, eh?











> I'm becoming a little obsessed


 yeah, that happens to alot of them. Fortunately, some of us took the kool aid - I mean - antidote - and we've escaped obsession - addiction, absolutely - but certainly not obsession











> As the Borg on Star Trek say: "RESISTANCE IS FUTILE"


 Its good to be part of the Collective/Clan/Tribe...pick your word. We're all connected one way or another (and that's a VERY GOOD thing)!!!!



> As I've said before, my name is campmg and I'm an Outbacker.


 Altogether now, HI CAMPMG! Very good. Step 2 will be our topic tomorrow











> A lot of Outbackers earned 'LST's on that conveyor belt! (And as you can see here, still are)


 Yeaaaah - and the problem with that would be ....?

...and somewhere along the way you learn how to do all this cool Quoting stuff & adding new smileys and... Oh, never mind - just enjoy that Outback and post often!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh, you have a long way to come. My wife and kids *KNOW * I've become obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you become a Chat Room Junkie









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you have a long way to come.Â My wife and kids *KNOW * I've become obsessed.Â
> ...


Admitting it is the first step towards healing....
























Steve


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

The first step is admitting you have a problem.

Rob


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Wolfwood, you have mastered the reply option. I still have trouble getting what I want to quote. On another note, you have over 1,400 posts and did I read correctly that you are getting the Outback ready for your first trip?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> Wolfwood, you have mastered the reply option. I still have trouble getting what I want to quote. On another note, you have over 1,400 posts and did I read correctly that you are getting the Outback ready for your first trip?
> [snapback]100974[/snapback]​


hee hee: just figured out how "they" get multiple quotes on one response... and couldn't help myself (Hint: to add multiple quotes: Click "Reply", highlight/copy the language to be quoted from another post or thread, click on the "Quote" code button above your pending reply, paste the language you just copied, click "okay" - the quote will be added to your Reply....but note: no source info will be included). There is another way - haven't figured it out yet - too much fun for one day, already


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Camper Man said:


> How long will I endure status of Outbacker Newbie-hood?
> 
> [snapback]100756[/snapback]​


Campere Man,

The quickest way out of Newbie-hood is follow this link and let the benefits you have/will enjoy be your guide:









THIS WAY OUT OF NEWBIE-HOOD


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> THIS WAY OUT OF NEWBIE-HOOD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're goooooood!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS WAY OUT OF NEWBIE-HOOD
> ...


Naw, just picking up a few things from the Pros from time to time....


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > THIS WAY OUT OF NEWBIE-HOOD
> ...


You are good Eugene.







I think that should be the standard reply when next that question is asked.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Just make sure you answer when spoken to and they will never know.

I forget to answer.

Linda


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

gone campin said:


> Just make sure you answer when spoken to and they will never know.
> 
> I forget to answer.
> 
> ...
























Just don't wait to be spoken to before you answer!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> Camper Man said:
> 
> 
> > How long will I endure status of Outbacker Newbie-hood?
> ...


I just moved into the contributor stage. Thanks for the tip.
Darlene P


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, you have a long way to come. My wife and kids *KNOW * I've become obsessed.
> ...


Yea, but how do I increase my post count in the chat room?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yea, but how do I increase my post count in the chat room?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You send Doug into the Chat Room while YOU stay on the board. GEEEESH, do I have to teach you guys everything???


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> ee4308 said:
> 
> 
> > Camper Man said:
> ...


Darlene,

I know Vern thanks you, and all others that kinda help out with the contributions. sunny


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

campmg said:


> Wolfwood, you have mastered the reply option. I still have trouble getting what I want to quote.
> [snapback]100974[/snapback]​


I'm with you campmg, I was about to post the same thing. Wolfwood deserves another square thingy just for being able to quote more than 1 post in the same message!

Care to do Posting 101 Wolf for us amateurs?!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> > Wolfwood, you have mastered the reply option.Â I still have trouble getting what I want to quote.
> ...


Thanks, Devildog but you know that thing about 'the blind leading the blind"?

(btw, LOVE your name!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, but how do I increase my post count in the chat room?
> ...


Of course...it's all so easy to see now. Thanks for the pointer.

Hey Doug...meet me in the chat room from 12:01am to 11:59pm every day of the week that ends with a "Y"


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


ROFLMAO
Now that is just too Funny









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Boy! Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!
Yo guys are brutal!

Ahh.... sweet revenge is mine!
*BRUU HAA HAA HAAAAAAA!*

Sleep tight little ones...








Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Talk about the pot calling the kettle black!


Who you calling "a pot"? Don't you think that's a little personal when we haven't even met, yet???


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Yo guys are brutal!


Something tells me you can take it, big boy!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Two posts, where one could have sufficed.
Now THAT'S what I call padding!

But, then, so is this!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> Sleep tight little ones...











Oh
No
Run
Jim
Run


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Two posts, where one could have sufficed.
> Now THAT'S what I call padding!
> 
> But, then, so is this!
> ...


I am going to have to start using that same philosophy Doug, I believe me and Wolf had the same number of posts back in December and now look at the difference...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Devildog said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Two posts, where one could have sufficed.
> ...


Don't be expecting sympathies from that Doug guy - he wrote the book on increasing post count (well - not yet, he's still researching methodologies ... 24x7 ... simply astonishing devotion to his subject matter) ! But do pay attention, DevilDog (I was taught by the best....)


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Stop making me laugh it hurts too much









Don


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Stop making me laugh it hurts too much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh sure - anyone notice who's at the top of the heap of the "Top 10 Daily Posters"? Don, your modesty is breathtaking.

With humble thanks from your faithfull follower, Wolfie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Stop making me laugh it hurts too much
> ...


Yea...what Wolfie said. Those Top Ten posters need to get a life. Oh, wait a second, didn't PDX_Doug say something about a pot and kettle?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


Smooth, Doug. Nice timing on the drop-back on the Top 10 Posters list. Way to make a point


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Doug...
You have answered the question properly.
I can't believe the thread only required one post to do it...yet there are 3 pages of people giving you 'the business' about it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It envy, Pete.
What else can I say?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

